# Canned Butter an Cheese



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We'll despite one wicked headache, I wen't ahead an canned up some butter an cheese taday. Here be a few pics:










A couple a the finished jars.










Right outa the canner.

Gonna be good eats later.

Ain't got round ta vac baggin the bakin soda er bakin powder yet. Plus got more salt an sugar ta put up this weekend.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

:congrat: Beautiful!!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome, oldcoot! Looks like some delicious eating ahead!

Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Oldcoot--are you storing bodies under your house?? What's in the jar in the back??

I think canned butter is so pretty. I have learned to shake as it cools down.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Naw, they stink to bad under the house, plenty a pasture land fer that!

Them be piggled pigs feet in the jar. Mighty fine snackin!:2thumb:

Yup, shakin the butter after cannin prolly the hardest part a the whole thing!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That looks fabulous, Coot! I've got the same project waiting for me to do.

Hope your headache has gone away!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I have some canned butter in my basement. I'm told it will keep 2-3+ years, it that right? I just vacuumed sealed 8 pounds of butter and put it in my extra freezer. My daughter said it should keep for a long while.

What does pickled pigs feet taste like? I've seen it in the stores, but never had anyone to ask. It must be better homemade than store bought, right?

I'd like to know if it taste like chewy pork, like those crunchy pork rinds.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've heard upta 5 years on the butter an cheese.

Pigs feet er tender an taste a bit like a mild ham. Store bought stuff has a jelly in it. There also a bit vinergary tastein. There good stuff. Not alota meat, but good eatin none the less.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

If I had a cow I would can butter. I used canned butter when I lived in Australia, and just found the same Red Feather brand in the Emergency Essentials catalog. Placed my order right away. Good stuff.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

How much butter fills a pint jar? A pound?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I can get two and a half to three sticks in a pint jar, so that's close to 3/4 lb.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

What's canned butter taste like? Can you use it just like fresh? I'm guessing you'd pressure can it. I read that you shake it as it cools, which would more or less homogenize it back into butter, but does it settle back out in storage?

Sorry about all the questions-our canner is a new toy for me and I want to learn all its secrets.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I get 3/4 a pound in my pint jars.

Canned butter tastes just like butter an if ya keep mixin it while it cools will stay so durin storage. I water bath can mine as do several others here on the site an on the web.

Jason, ask all the questions ya wan't, be what the forum is about.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you for the replies! I am getting anxious to try this!


----------

